# Jr's @ Belmont



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Anyone planning to go to JR's Smokin BBQ @ Belmont Park?


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Any more info?

Link to a website??


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Any more info?
> 
> Link to a website??


I found it....

http://www.belmontsmokinbbq.com/

This might be a possiblility.....since I wont be at the Mega herf in Chi-town!!:c


----------



## daviddunn (Sep 26, 2006)

I wish I could, it seems like a lot of fun. Too far away for me though.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

daviddunn said:


> I wish I could, it seems like a lot of fun. Too far away for me though.


:tpd:


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

I possibly may attend this with two doc's from the hospital I work at... well see.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Any more info?
> 
> Link to a website??


Oops sorry, That would have helped


----------

